#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: خاموش نشدن و ری استارت نشدن سیستم با مادر برد  abit I45DG

## saied68

سیستمی آوردن که نه خاموش میشه و نه ری استارت میشه...یعنی در نهایت مجبور میشی با دکمه پاور خاموشش کنی
هیچ مشکلی هم تووی اجرای نرم افزار های یا ویندوز نداره
همچنین خطایی هم نمیده

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## غفور

سلام و احترام 
ابتدا شما بایه پاور قویترامتحان کنید
باطری سیموس تعویض کنید
بایوس پروگرام شود یا تعویض شود
مانور به آی او و در نهایت رو چیپ گذاشته شود./.

----------

*saied68*

----------


## saied68

ولی مهندس آیا واقعأ فکر میکنید که با تعویض باطری این مشکل حل بشه؟
چون هر قدر که فکر میکنم ، میبینم که باطری ربطی به خاموش شدن یا ری استارت کردن سیستم نداره

----------


## cybernova

> ولی مهندس آیا واقعأ فکر میکنید که با تعویض باطری این مشکل حل بشه؟
> چون هر قدر که فکر میکنم ، میبینم که باطری ربطی به خاموش شدن یا ری استارت کردن سیستم نداره


دوست خوبم 
همکارمون احتمالات رو فرمودند و راهکارها رو به ترتیب نوشتن .حتما هم تاکید روی باتری ندارند ولی اولین احتمال همین باتری بکاپ هست و در ادامه پروگرام بایوس و هیت نرم روی  I/O هر چند پایه ها سولفاته هم به نظر نرسه .در صورت باقی بودن مشکل روی پل جنوبی فشار داده و تست کنید .از سالم بودن کلد ریست و اتصال کامل آن به محل ریست فرانت پنل اطمینان حاصل کنید .
موفق باشید .

----------

*AMD*,*saied68*,*باباخاني*,*غفور*

----------


## saied68

خب والا یه مشکل همینه
کلید ری استارت خرابه و تعمیرکار قبلی جامپرش رو برداشته
یعنی جامپر کلید ری استارت به پنل متصل نیست
خب خود کلید که رووی پوسته کیس قرار داره ، خرابه...چون وصلش کردم ، دیدم کار نمیکنه و  منم دوباره جامپر ( اتصال فرانت پنل ) جداش کردم
ولی بنظر بنده حقیر ربطی به کلید ری استارت نداره ، چون من وقتی ری استارت نرم افزاری یا خاموش کردن نرم افزاری میکنم ،نه ری استارت میشه و نه خاموش ، وگرنه اون کلید که برای ری استارت سخت افزاریه

----------

*fifafc*

----------


## عا بد زاده

شاید از ویندوز باشه عوضش کن

----------

*cybernova*,*saied68*

----------


## AMD

> سیستمی آوردن که نه خاموش میشه و نه ری استارت میشه...یعنی در نهایت مجبور میشی با دکمه پاور خاموشش کنی
> هیچ مشکلی هم تووی اجرای نرم افزار های یا ویندوز نداره
> همچنین خطایی هم نمیده


دوست گرامی عنوان رو ویرایش کنید . نام مادربرد و مدلش رو در عنوان بنویسید .

----------

*cybernova*,*saied68*,*باباخاني*

----------


## saied68

> شاید از ویندوز باشه عوضش کن


ویندوز رو هم عوض کردم...مشکل حل نشد
مشکل از ویندوز نیست

----------


## AMD

به احتمال زیاد ایسی i/o  مادربرد هست .

----------

*cybernova*,*sina.azimi*,*باباخاني*

----------


## cybernova

همکار گرامی
جسارتا هر راهکاری که نوشته شده طبق نظر شما بی ارتباط هست .بنده در پست قبل هم عرض کردم که اینا احتمالات هست و راهکارهایی که از طرف همکاران پیشنهاد می شه تا حداقل از سالم بودن موارد مرتبط اطمینان حاصل بشه .با توجه به کارهای انجام شده این مورد می تونه یا از نسخه ویندوز باشه ( بعنوان مثال در ویندوز 7 همچی مشکلی پیش بیاد ولی در ایکس پی نه ) یا از درایورهای سخت افزار یا معیوب بودن و لحیم سردی I/O .
عنوان رو هم طبق راهنمائی استاد عزیزمون ویرایش کنید و مدل و برند مادربرد رو ذکر کنید تا نسبت به انتقال تاپیک به محل مرتبط اقدام شود .
موفق باشید .

----------

*AMD*,*saied68*,*sina.azimi*,*باباخاني*

----------


## saied68

> همکار گرامی
> جسارتا هر راهکاری که نوشته شده طبق نظر شما بی ارتباط هست .بنده در پست قبل هم عرض کردم که اینا احتمالات هست و راهکارهایی که از طرف همکاران پیشنهاد می شه تا حداقل از سالم بودن موارد مرتبط اطمینان حاصل بشه .با توجه به کارهای انجام شده این مورد می تونه یا از نسخه ویندوز باشه ( بعنوان مثال در ویندوز 7 همچی مشکلی پیش بیاد ولی در ایکس پی نه ) یا از درایورهای سخت افزار یا معیوب بودن و لحیم سردی I/O .
> عنوان رو هم طبق راهنمائی استاد عزیزمون ویرایش کنید و مدل و برند مادربرد رو ذکر کنید تا نسبت به انتقال تاپیک به محل مرتبط اقدام شود .
> موفق باشید .


ببخشید استاد عزیز
ولی چرا حرف توو دهن بنده میزارید
من اون بی ربطی رو فقط فقط برای باتری گفتم ... نه برای راهکارهای دیگه که همون دوستمون یا بقیه دوستان فرمودن
بهرحال بازم معذرت اگه به کسی توهین کردم
خیلی عذر میخوام

----------

*cybernova*,*fifafc*,*باباخاني*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

منظور استاد گرامی  این بود که تمام موارد رو تست کنید . حتی مواردی شاید بی اهمیت به نظر بیاد .

----------

*cybernova*,*saied68*,*باباخاني*

----------


## saied68

خیلی ممنون بابت یادآوریتون استاد عزیز
بنده هم بابت توهین وبی ادبی  احتمالی خودم ، عذر خواهی کردم

----------

*AMD*,*cybernova*,*باباخاني*

----------


## saied68

باتری عوض شد
و
بایوس نیز پروگرام کردم
ولی مشکل حل نشد
همچنین یه پاور دیگه هم گذاشتم ( پاور سالم ) بازم مشکل پابرجا بود

----------

*باباخاني*

----------


## AMD

روی ایسی i/o  متمرکز بشید .

----------

*saied68*,*sina.azimi*,*باباخاني*

----------


## saied68

اساتید بزرگوار یه چیزی
محل سوکت ولتاژ cpu ، دارای 8 پین میخوره ، ولی کابل پاور دارای 4 پین هست .آیا ارتباطی میتونه باشه که مثلأ اگه جابجا زده شده باشن ، این مشکل بوجود بیاد؟

----------


## AMD

> اساتید بزرگوار یه چیزی
> محل سوکت ولتاژ cpu ، دارای 8 پین میخوره ، ولی کابل پاور دارای 4 پین هست .آیا ارتباطی میتونه باشه که مثلأ اگه جابجا زده شده باشن ، این مشکل بوجود بیاد؟


نه با 4 پین هم بدون مشکل کار میکنه . طوری هم نیست کابل جا به جا بخوره یعنی کابل به سوکت جا نمیخوره اشتباه

----------

*cybernova*,*saied68*,*sina.azimi*,*باباخاني*

----------


## saied68

ببخشید
آی سی  ICS مگه همون آی سی I/O نیست؟

----------

*باباخاني*

----------


## AMD

> ببخشید
> آی سی  ICS مگه همون آی سی I/O نیست؟


ics  کلاک هست .

----------

*cybernova*,*sina.azimi*,*باباخاني*

----------


## enzomartini

> ببخشید
> آی سی  ICS مگه همون آی سی I/O نیست؟


درود دوست عزیز .... 



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*AMD*,*cybernova*,*fifafc*,*ghasemi2020*,*hamid_nadery*,*hamzeh13*,*hassan.m67*,*parsehh009*,*S.morteza.ha*,*saied68*,*setam*,*sina.azimi*,*techno.persi*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*ورداده*

----------


## AMD

این برد ایسی i/o  شرکت winbond  باید داشته باشه . ولی شمارش  یادم نیست .

----------

*fifafc*,*saied68*,*sina.azimi*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## saied68

شرمنده استاد
فکر کنم این یکی آی سی هستش؟
WINBOND  W83627DHG
روو نت نوشته این آی سی  LPC I/O هستش
معنی اون LPC رو نفهمیدم؟
مگه I/O نیست؟

----------

*fifafc*,*sina.azimi*

----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
بله این شماره ای که نوشتید برای آی سی I/O هست .

----------

*AMD*,*saied68*

----------


## AMD

LPC=_LOW PIN COUNT

_

----------

*cybernova*,*saied68*,*ورداده*

----------


## saied68

آی سی I/O رو یه هیت ملایم گرفتم ولی بازم مشکل حل نشد!!! :خاموش نشدن و ری استارت نشدن سیستم با مادر برد  abit I45DG:

----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم
وضعیت جامپرهای روی برد رو بررسی و در وضعیت نرمال قرار دهید .اگه براتون مقدور هست آی سی صدا و LAN رو از برد جدا کنید .البته قبلش با ویندوز لایو سیستم رو بوت کنید ببینید مشکل پابرجا هست یا تغییری می کنه .
موفق باشید .

----------

*AMD*,*saied68*,*sina.azimi*

----------


## saied68

بعد وقتی آی سی صدا و lan رو درآوردم ، بدون اونها مادربرد رو تست کنم؟

----------


## farnam1

دوست عزیز آی سی I/o به احتمال زیاد معیوب هست..اگر امکانش هست همون رو تعویض کنید..

----------

*fifafc*,*saied68*

----------


## AMD

> آی سی I/O رو یه هیت ملایم گرفتم ولی بازم مشکل حل نشد!!!


البته این دلیل نمیشه با این کار I/O سالم بشه . این حرکت فقط دیسکانکتی ایسی رو با برد میگیره و اگر چیپ ایراد داشته باشه مشکلو حل نمیکنه . ابتدا مواردی که استاد عزیز گفتند رو اجرا کن . اگر مشکل باقی بود باید دنبال تعویض این ایسی i/O باشی

----------

*cybernova*,*enzomartini*

----------


## saied68

ببخشید اساتید
الأن دارم ویندوز xp میزنم روو سیستم ، شاید مشکل برطرف بشه
ولی
این آی سی خودش ، این شماره اشه    WINBOND  W83627DHG
تنها آی سی که دارم ، اینه :  winbond  w83697HF ، میتونم همین بجاش استفاده کنم؟

----------


## saied68

؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

> ببخشید اساتید
> الأن دارم ویندوز xp میزنم روو سیستم ، شاید مشکل برطرف بشه
> ولی
> این آی سی خودش ، این شماره اشه    WINBOND  W83627DHG
> تنها آی سی که دارم ، اینه :  winbond  w83697HF ، میتونم همین بجاش استفاده کنم؟


خیلی فرق دارند . باید خودشو پیدا کنید .

----------

*saied68*

----------


## saied68

ببینید ، بنده این آی سی رو ندارم
ببخشید استاد
یه سؤال تخصصی
  استاد  گفتن که آی سی های صدا و lan رو دربیارم ولی این مورد برام مقدور نیست ، بفرض اینکه دربیارم این دوتا رو  و خوب بشه ، مشتری نمیپذیره که مثلأ سیستمی رو بهش بدم که صدا نداره یا نمیدونم به نت وصل نمیشه
حالا میگم امکان داره اصلأ این یه مشکل ریشه ای تووی هارد باشه ( نمیدونم مثلأ بدسکتوری یا چیزی داشته باشه ) ( البته خودم میدونم حدسم خیلی مذخرفه و خنده داره  :خاموش نشدن و ری استارت نشدن سیستم با مادر برد  abit I45DG: )...بعد منظورم اینه که با نرم افزار های اصلاح مشکلات هارد ( hdd manager ) ممکنه این مسئله برطرف بشه؟

----------


## AMD

> ببینید ، بنده این آی سی رو ندارم
> ببخشید استاد
> یه سؤال تخصصی
>   استاد  گفتن که آی سی های صدا و lan رو دربیارم ولی این مورد برام مقدور نیست ، بفرض اینکه دربیارم این دوتا رو  و خوب بشه ، مشتری نمیپذیره که مثلأ سیستمی رو بهش بدم که صدا نداره یا نمیدونم به نت وصل نمیشه
> حالا میگم امکان داره اصلأ این یه مشکل ریشه ای تووی هارد باشه ( نمیدونم مثلأ بدسکتوری یا چیزی داشته باشه ) ( البته خودم میدونم حدسم خیلی مذخرفه و خنده داره )...بعد منظورم اینه که با نرم افزار های اصلاح مشکلات هارد ( hdd manager ) ممکنه این مسئله برطرف بشه؟


ویندوز xp  نصب کردید نتیجه چی شد ؟
شبکه و صدا رو غیر فعال کنید از تو بایوس ببینید باز همین مشکل ادامه دارد یا نه ؟

----------

*saied68*

----------


## saied68

ویندوز xp نصب کردم و مشکل برقرار بود
آها...از توو بایوس غیرفعال کنم؟
خداخیرت بده استاد
من میخواستم آی سی هاش دربیارم!!!!!
باشه انجام میدم و خبرش رو میدم

----------


## AMD

> ویندوز xp نصب کردم و مشکل برقرار بود
> آها...از توو بایوس غیرفعال کنم؟
> خداخیرت بده استاد
> من میخواستم آی سی هاش دربیارم!!!!!
> باشه انجام میدم و خبرش رو میدم


البته تا اون حد در آوردن قابل اطمینان نیست ولی چون میگید امکان در آوردن ایسی رو ندارم  .

----------

*saied68*

----------


## saied68

ببخشید استاد
در این صفحه ، چجوری باید صدا و lan رو غیرفعال کنم ؟
راستش بخوایین ، بلد نیستم

----------


## saied68

؟

----------


## saied68

لطفأ یکی از اساتید بنده رو راهنمایی کنه

----------


## AMD

باید توی منوی intergrated peripherals  باشن دو گزینه lan , audio

----------

*saied68*

----------


## saied68

خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون استاد
اعلام نتیجه :
همونجا بودن ، غیرفعال کردم ولی نتیجه ای حاصل نشد
بهم حال ممنون...دستتون ...دست همه... درد نکنه...بابت راهنمایی و همراهی و کمک هاتون

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

